# Light Replacement for Panasonic Bath Fan



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Geez Hax....that's more than I can answer for sure but I would think that just the light kit should be the same size. I would think it should just be a cord and receptacle connection inside the fan assembly. I cant see why it the single lamp 32 watt unit wont work.



I did some searching for just the light kit part number but didn't see it though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This customer doesn't want a new fan, she just wants the light fixed. I explained that I may not be able to do that but I would give it a try. I know these are really popular fans.

The old fan is still available on Amazon for $216. The new model is $193.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just found this one Hax............

https://www.encompassparts.com/model/MSCFV11VQL4/_/_/Panasonic/FV11VQL4/VENTILATION_FAN





It lists a replacement light kit for that fan

Panasonic FFV3420008S Light


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Just found this one Hax............
> 
> https://www.encompassparts.com/model/MSCFV11VQL4/_/_/Panasonic/FV11VQL4/VENTILATION_FAN
> 
> ...


Good find. But they don't have it in stock and everywhere else shows it being discontinued or not in stock.

I guess I'll have to get the whole new fan.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Is the ballast replaceable? Could be the lamp holders also.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Open it up and get the ballast out and find it online. You can also contact Panasonic and see what they have available


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Good find. But they don't have it in stock and everywhere else shows it being discontinued or not in stock.
> 
> I guess I'll have to get the whole new fan.


Ahh well.......I tried:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that the one with the Black and white plastic ballast that screws into the rest of the fan. We've had problems occasionally with them going bad. Try this one:

https://www.encompassparts.com/item/7819487/Panasonic/FV-LK08VQL4/Fixture

Had one on the van for a while and just sold it to a guy looking for one at the supply house. Has ballast and two lamps.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Is that the one with the Black and white plastic ballast that screws into the rest of the fan. We've had problems occasionally with them going bad. Try this one:
> 
> https://www.encompassparts.com/item/7819487/Panasonic/FV-LK08VQL4/Fixture
> 
> Had one on the van for a while and just sold it to a guy looking for one at the supply house. Has ballast and two lamps.


You don't happen to have a picture, do you?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't been able to find an actual picture. The only picture I have found so far isn't it. The others were just pictures of the whole fan. This came as just the ballast part that holds the two fluorescent four pin lamps and possibly a small night light if you wired for it. Black and white plastic housing that had I think three points to mount it to the fan housing with screws.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I haven't been able to find an actual picture. The only picture I have found so far isn't it. The others were just pictures of the whole fan. This came as just the ballast part that holds the two fluorescent four pin lamps and possibly a small night light if you wired for it. Black and white plastic housing that had I think three points to mount it to the fan housing with screws.


The pictures that I found weren't what I have, just like you said.

Your description sounds accurate.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I didn't check the wattage but would this work http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...t+for+panasonic+fan+light&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I didn't check the wattage but would this work http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...t+for+panasonic+fan+light&ghostText=&_sacat=0


That looks like it. Good find.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That certainly looks like it. That's what my part number was including bulbs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would give you guys Thanks but I ran out :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's the thought that counts.


----------

